# Staying team yellow so just for fun 13 and 20 week scan pics! *updated with result!*



## JDH1982

We've decided not to find out, so this is just for fun and to see what you all think. So excited for my rainbow :happydance:

13 week 4 day scan and 20 week scan attached :thumbup:

Thanks peeps :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-01 15.57.07.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 54









2013-06-14 17.52.17.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 57


----------



## lesh07

Boy. Xx


----------



## Stephsbump2be

Girl x


----------



## veryproudmum

Girl :thumbup: xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girl!


----------



## Katiie

My first thought boy. 

But then I thought girly head shape x


----------



## JodeRM86

Girl x


----------



## Jynxie

Girl!


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks ladies, lots of girl guesses!! xx


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I say Girl because I don't see a nub.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Definite girl :) x


----------



## Fruitymeli

Boy :)


----------



## 40WeekWait

Totally guessing team girl! Either way they're beautiful


----------



## ajbmama

looks girly to me!


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks peeps! Have our 4d scan tomorrow so will update with pics! Xx


----------



## JDH1982

thought i'd update with 4d scan pics see if opinions change! I still don't think you can tell! :shrug:

It was amazing to see baby in such detail :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-04 14.51.47.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8









2013-08-04 14.52.35.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8









2013-08-04 14.53.23.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5









2013-08-04 14.53.53.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Still think its a girl, they're gorgeous !


----------



## Jynxie

Still saying girl...beautiful little baby! <3


----------



## JDH1982

thought i'd update, yellow bump turned BLUE!!

Very much in love with my little boy xx


----------



## littlesteph

Boy, looks so much like my son's scans


----------



## littlesteph

damn just saw you updated, should have looked at that first.


----------



## JDH1982

littlesteph said:


> damn just saw you updated, should have looked at that first.


Lol - well you got it right though! :thumbup:


----------



## babydustfairy

boy xxx


----------



## babydustfairy

haha didn't realise it had been updated congrats xxxx


----------

